

The Physics of Butterfly Wings - mathgenius
https://johncarlosbaez.wordpress.com/2015/08/11/the-physics-of-butterfly-wings/

======
xerula
Hopefully one thing this work will lead to is more physically accurate
iridescence shaders for 3D render engines. The ones I've seen so far only
attempt to fake iridescence at an approximate level, and the results are not
very convincing.

~~~
GuiA
To simulate iridescence at this level would require a tremendous level of
computation that we just do not have yet.

